

Ask HN: Anyone use Outbrain to market their software? - notastartup

On the site it seems simple, you get traffic to your site from content appearing in Reuters, Wall street journal.<p>Does anyone use it and have they seen success? How are they doing this?
======
manidoraisamy
Tried sometime back. Didn't work for technology product. None of the clicks
converted. Perhaps, it works for other industries?

------
centdev
Outbrain is cpc. Your content will appear on other sites based on their
algorithm but you pay for each click.

